# How many different species are there of tegus, and how many morphs under each species type



## jeremy flanagan (Jan 25, 2014)

i just want if someone can answer the follow question


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 26, 2014)

There are currently 7 recognized species belonging to 2 genuses.

_Salvator rufescens _commonly known as the Red Tegu
_Salvator duseni _commonly called the Yellow Tegu
_Salvator merianae _commonly called the Black and White Tegu
_Tupinambis quadrilineatus _commonly known as the 4-lined Tegu
_Tupinambis palustris_ commonly known as the Swamp Tegu
_Tupinambis longilineus _commonly known as the Rondonia Tegu
_Tupinambis teguixin _commonly known as the Colombian Black&White/Gold Tegu

However, some of these are currently undergoing examination. For example, there is some work being done that would indicate what is recognized as _T.teguixin _is actually at least 4 species, so this is bound to change.
As for how many morphs are in each, there are as many morphs as there are people claiming to see a difference and give it a name. Obviously, the most speculated is _Salvator merianae_, encompassing blues, platinum blues, snow blues, purple tigers, firebellies, Paraguayan, Chacoan/Extreme Giants, etc.


----------

